# Mk1 Ford Cortina



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Heres a few photos of my Cortina .I restored it my self 19 years ago 
The paint work is now 16 years old ,all the interior is original 
It has a 1200cc engine which i take out each winter to clean 
I show it all over the country winning awards at most shows this year alone at classic ford show at santa pod [won class] ford fair at siverstone [won class]mk1 cortina national at Stratford on avon[won best deluxe]
I have been club supreme champion twice in 1999 and 2004 winning best deluxe about 10 times
I have no photos of the restoration all i know it takes all my time to keep it to the standard i have got it to ,as it drives every where i go ,this is no trailer queen Glad you all like it


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Fantastic!!:doublesho


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

unbelievable! a lot of respect for the hard work you must put into that!


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

OMG that is fantastic. :argie:

Great work and dedication :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that is something special!! :argie:


----------



## JCooch (Feb 11, 2009)

Simply stunning.


----------



## dave355 (Jul 18, 2008)

nice mate i remember my dad had a white one then he got a red 1600e very nice with tan roof.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Dedication  Take my hat off to ya :thumb:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

wow, now that is old school. :lol:

Must be the cleanest one out there! :thumb:


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW o................only question is wheres the v8


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## Bigge (Aug 24, 2009)

Outstanding job mate.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

stunning, and used to go everywhere to

muchos respect.


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

Seen this at the SOSE shows at Kames I'm sure


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

That is one nice old motor....amazing work....:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Fantastic, mate!! :thumb: Truely stunning condition and all your own work as well - total respect :thumb:

Thanks for the pics


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

thats brilliant... well done for keeping it so good for so long!!


----------



## Roggti25th (Aug 12, 2008)

:doublesho

Awesome mate :thumb:


----------



## FALCONGTHO (Apr 7, 2007)

Holy moly thats IMMACULATE...I immediately thought,that would make the ultimate sleeper...Add COSWORTH power....kidding....That car is a credit to you...beautiful


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

That looks absolutely stunning, I'm sure I've seen in at the Crichton Classic car show a couple of times in Dumfries?


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great pics. Good job:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Fantastic! My dad had a white 1600GT ex police Cortina when i was a young lad in the 70's and those pics bring back some great childhood "days out in the car" memories. Such amazing condition too, hats off to you.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Bloody hell, that is the epitomy of the word 'Immaculate'! 

I bet it wasn't that clean when it was brand new


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

That is first class!!


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind coments ,as for where the v8 is mwbpsx it is here in my brothers 67 mustang


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

How the hell do you keep it that clean and drive it everywhere you go? Stunning!


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

that is simply stunning.


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Super condition, love those air freshner vents - class :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

absolutely gorgeous :thumb:

old Fords dont die, they just get CLEANER


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

looks lovely


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

What a fantastic job you have done looks like connaught green my dad had one till 1982 great car


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

I love it when really old cars are restored and kept immaculate, yet still driven for other people to see/appreciate them.

Stunning efforts.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Beautiful, if you get chance perhaps a resto write up and a how you keep it looking so good guide for us people with older cars


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Absolutely amazing, more so as you drive it every where!


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Its colour is Alpina green
Looking at the cars on here i do not think i am in any posion to tell anybody how to clean a car they are all looking great .Mine is all down to lots of time and effort and not having a life:newbie:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

now that is fantastic!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Not bad for an old ford, have i seen this car at some AUTOGLYM shows, next to a old red sierra xr4i, white xr3 and a black xr2i ???????


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Craig ,good to here from you,cortina still going well saw Phil at ford fair at Silverstone, are you still on them green trucks


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

nice never seen one in that condition


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes still on them green trucks. Got a green RS on order.


----------



## zafira_gsi (Jul 24, 2009)

stunning


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Went to Selkirk show yesterday,came away with a class win out of about 100 cars in the class,well pleased


----------



## WeatherWitch (Sep 14, 2009)

OMG!! - Stunning! :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow, thats unbelievable for a car thats in use! Credit to you, probably allot better than new! Like the Mustang also. And of course the photo at Glamis, im very near to there.


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

That is sexy as hell

I love the old Mk1 Lotus Cortina aswell but this is sweet


----------



## wreckmaster (Mar 29, 2009)

The best looking Cortina I have ever seen:argie:


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Craig found this photo from few years ago ,remember them


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Love it. Fantastic to see them. You have true dedication there.

In my time I have had a 1600E Mk2, a Mk3 1.6L and a 2.0GXL, a Mk4 2.0S and 3 Mk5's, a 1.6GL, 2.0GLS and a 2.3 Ghia. I never had a Mk1 though.

Currently looking at a Mk3 GT on ebay for a winter project.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

That is in excellent condition, must take lots of time to keep it to that standard.

How many miles a year does it do?


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Done 5000 miles this year,but not finished yet couple more to go ,then the big one when i drive it to the classic show at the NEC in November,hope the gritters are not out


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Mirrow Finish,You sound like a man after my own heart
I have owned Fords all my life About 20 new fords since 1973 
My latest is my forth focus all 4 door saloons


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Beautiful Cortina. Congratulations on all the hard work, great credit to you and you still put quite a few miles on it.

Chris.


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Fantastic, exceptional attention to detail, and she still gets used properly, hats off to you :thumb:


----------



## mxb74 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd be to scared to take that out on the road in the fear of someone shunting it.... or keeping it in a garage unless it had fire alarms, intruder alarms, cctv, trip wires, razor wire, trench, canons, geese, monkeys that throw poo at passers by and a rottweiler with aids on patrol.....

Brilliant motor.... My dad done an apprenticeship with ford years ago, i guess that was the stuff he was working on!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice one - what a top car :thumb:


----------



## outcastjack (Apr 20, 2009)

wow 
just thought i would add my 2p worth


----------



## elan_fan (Nov 15, 2008)

That is lovely :thumb:


----------



## oggiesr (Oct 13, 2009)

not sure if you have even seen this pic Jim ? 









out in the rain again :doublesho respect!!!


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

No thats a new photo never seen that one before,it was certainly wet that day up on Shap fell
You do not see many cars on the move on this site :thumb::thumb:


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Couple more of my cortina taken at the classic show at the NEC on the mk1 cortina owners club stand


----------

